# New User - Researching Flats Skiffs



## Barelygettinby (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello All,

Recently joined the site to research flats skiffs. I live in Hawaii and in all likelihood will have to travel back to Florida to wet test a prospective skiff prior to purchase. So I am reading up in my spare time getting to know some of the different builders and their boats. May take the family to Orlando to get more buy in from the wife while I boat shop. Appreciate you all sharing your opinions about your boats. I am looking more for a back country as opposed to a technical poling skiff.

Aloha,

Barelygettinby


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What is your back country like in HI? Central Florida is full of boat builders, so that would be a good place to start. My boat is built by Bonefish Boatworks in Odessa, FL and is an IPB Inshore 18. It's a versatile flats boat that excels in range (48 gallon tank), speed (will hit 50 with a 115), and rough water ride. The compromises are draft (it floats in 9-10 inches) and true poleability, though I do pole it regularly. It also has a fairly small front deck and a larger cockpit than other flats boats (pro or a con depending on your uses.)


----------



## Barelygettinby (Dec 10, 2015)

windblows said:


> What is your back country like in HI? Central Florida is full of boat builders, so that would be a good place to start. My boat is built by Bonefish Boatworks in Odessa, FL and is an IPB Inshore 18. It's a versatile flats boat that excels in range (48 gallon tank), speed (will hit 50 with a 115), and rough water ride. The compromises are draft (it floats in 9-10 inches) and true poleability, though I do pole it regularly. It also has a fairly small front deck and a larger cockpit than other flats boats (pro or a con depending on your uses.)


Windblows - We really don't have back country what we do have is rough water and wind 80% of the time. I am concerned that a technical skiff may be too tippy crossing some of the open (deep) water to access different flats. The runs would be short but in some cases would be across open ocean hence the idea of a back country.

Thanks

Barely Getting by


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I was in Oahu last year and fished the flats for bonefish. I dont know what kind of skiff/boat I would have if I lived over there. Maybe a Dolphin backcountry 18 or something similar to that style if you are going ocean front a good bit. You're right it is windy and the flats/rock/coral is not forgiving, but some spots when not windy it would be nice to get really shallow for the bones. I would look up Mike Hennessy of Hawaii on the fly and get his input as he seems like a pretty informative guide.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Looking him up myself, It looks like he primarily guides out of a Action Craft in Hawaii. Which I think falls in the same lines as what I mentioned above


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Welcome. Check out ECC Vantage while you're in O-town if you decide to hit it.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

MRichardson said:


> Welcome. Check out ECC Vantage while you're in O-town if you decide to hit it.


Maybe a hells bay biscaine is a nice skiff small foot print but can handle some bigger water and still very good on the pole. Or HB marquesa if you need a bigger skiff.


----------



## Barelygettinby (Dec 10, 2015)

grovesnatcher said:


> Maybe a hells bay biscaine is a nice skiff small foot print but can handle some bigger water and still very good on the pole. Or HB marquesa if you need a bigger skiff.


 Guys,

Thanks. Not familiar with ECC but will look them up. HB Biscayne is another great suggestion as I am thinking a 50-60 hp outboard. looks like it would be at the upper end of my budget. Again not long runs mostly from the launch to the flat but there is the chance of a run outside Kaneohe to access flats along windward side on calm days.


----------



## KonaBlue703 (Jan 25, 2016)

I've only fished for Blues in Kona but I am comfortable in a Hewes Redfisher off shore. It handles the big water better then most skiffs out there and it poles very nicely. It'll last forever and they hold there value pretty good. It's heavier then the tech-skiffs which in my opinion, you'll need for jumping the islands. The Maverick Boat Co. is in Ft Pierce so not to far from Orlando and they use to have factory tours every Friday


----------

